# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Promocion exclusiva para usuarios de agroforum !!!

## kscastaneda

*BIOFERTIL SAC  En coordinación con Agroforum, lanza una promoción única solo para usuarios registrados, si aún no estas registrado, te invitamos a hacerlo pues es muy fácil. *  *Por la compra de :*  *  06 Biofertil Mar x 500g --> S/. 390 nuevos soles (Bioestimulante orgánico de algas marinas a S/. 65 c/u).* Biofertil Mar.jpg *Dosis : 250g a 500g/cilindro para cualquier cultivo y en etapas de crecimiento, pre-floración, translocación.*  *Gratis :*  *01 lente de protección transparente antiempaños
 +
 01 lt de Biobreak (adherente regulador de pH)* IMG_4230.jpg*
 ó
 un descuento del 10% en la compra de ATOMIZADOR GUARANY.*   *Ejemplo : Atomizador Gurany valorizado en : S/. 2000 - S/. 200 = S/. 1800 nuevos soles.*  Biofertil Atomizador Guarany.jpg *Contactenos vía e-mail a : pedidos@biofertil.pe*  *   Flete por cuenta de BIOFERTIL SAC a nivel nacional !!!*  *OFERTA VALIDA DEL 10 DE DICIEMBRE 2011 AL 15 DE ENERO 2012.* Temas similares: Artículo: Minag presentará estrategias para promoción de agroexportaciones peruanas 2012-2017 Artículo: Se crearán Centros de Promoción de Negocios para promover desarrollo productivo de la sierra Artículo: Publican proyecto de Reglamento de Organizaciones de Usuarios de Agua para consulta pública Estadísticas alentadoras para AgroFórum.pe Ministerio de la Producción prepara mejoras a Ley de Promoción Acuícola para este año

----------

owo

----------

